# Benzinkanister



## waldy (26 November 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand in BW Bensinkanister 20 L gesehen und damit was hat zutun gehabt ?
gruß waldy


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand in BW Bensinkanister 20 L gesehen und damit was hat zutun gehabt ?
> gruß waldy



Willst du was schlimmes basteln?  
Mache bitte keinen Unsinn.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## waldy (26 November 2010)

Hi,
nein, nichts schlimmes, nur ich möchte es wiessen.
Wo liegt unterschied zwischen Bensin, Diesel und Ölkanister 20 L .
gruß waldy


----------



## argv_user (26 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> nein, nichts schlimmes, nur ich möchte es wiessen.
> Wo liegt unterschied zwischen Bensin, Diesel und Ölkanister 20 L .
> gruß waldy



Im Zweifelsfall ist das die Lackierung des Gebindes (=Kanister)


----------



## Licht9885 (26 November 2010)

Der unterschied liegt definitiv in der Lackierung und in der Dichtung der Entlerungsöffnung

in diesem Sinne Weiter mit Dienst nach Plan und Weggetreten


----------



## waldy (26 November 2010)

Hi,
ich habe es gehört, da gibt s noch Unterschied in Öfnung.
Benzinkanister hat schmale Öffnung und Ölkanister größere Öffnung - ist das richtig?

Die Frage -  kann man Ölkanister 20 L für Bensin beutzten ( Bensin lagern ) ?

gruß


----------



## himbeergeist (26 November 2010)

......nein, einem Ölkanister fehlt das Statikband und der Aufkleber mit F+ etc..
Das Ganze ist `ne tickende Zeitbombe. Da sparst Du an der falschen Stelle.

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

also bei uns gibt´s in jedem besseren Baumarkt entsprechende Kanister.

Aber in Zeiten des Internets kann es doch kein Problem sein sowas aufzutreiben


MfG


----------



## waldy (26 November 2010)

> einem Ölkanister fehlt das Statikband


 - und was ist mit Plaatik Kanistern ?
Besteht bei ausgiesen keine Statische Sachen ?

Und wie stabiel sind die Kanistern aus Palstik ?

gruß waldy


----------



## e4sy (27 November 2010)

Mein Gott Waldy...
Mit was für Sachen du dich (immernoch) beschäftigst... 
Immer wieder schön von dir zu lesen =))


----------



## waldy (28 November 2010)

Hi,
na ja , ich möchte am nächste Jahr zum Campingplatz fahren und ein paar tagen zelten.
Dafür brauche ich Petroleumöl für Ofen mit nehmen , und ich überlege mir, eine Richtige Kanister für Petroleum zu finden.
gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> ...Dafür brauche ich Petroleumöl für Ofen mit nehmen ...



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle für das Silvesteressen ganz viel Brennpaste (für Fondue) kaufen!

Die Reste kann man dann prima im ganzen Haus verteilen und es ist überall mollig warm. Außerdem ist das "Sicherheitspaste", die sich nicht von selbst entzünden kann!

Wohin geht es denn? Taiga?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2010)

Hallo waldy,

ich verstehe die Frage nicht – wenn Du das Zeug kaufst, ist das 
doch schon in einer Verpackung, sei es Flasche oder *Kanister*.

Warum willst Du das umfüllen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe es gehört, da gibt s noch Unterschied in Öfnung.
> Benzinkanister hat schmale Öffnung und Ölkanister größere Öffnung - ist das richtig?
> 
> ...




Wenn man es ganz schnell ganz warm haben möchte, dann braucht man natürlich einen großen Kanister mit einer großen Öffnung! Ich würde einen Eimer nehmen.



> Dafür brauche ich Petroleumöl für Ofen mit nehmen , und ich überlege mir, eine Richtige Kanister für Petroleum zu finden.


Hier sollte man dann schon aufpassen, was man wo reinkippt... Ich stelle mir grad die vielen dummen Gesichter vor, wenn Du versuchst Deinen Ofen, oder was auch immer, mit Benzin anzumachen...*ROFL*


In dem Fall, empfehle ich Dir einen kleinen Kanister, bzw. fülle das Zeug vorher in einen Zahnputzbecher um. Dann rummst das nicht ganz so doll!

Und immer schön die Fenster aufmachen. Feuer braucht Sauerstoff!!!

Man kann einen Ofen auch aus größerer Entfernung anmachen. Kippe einfach etwas Benzin in eine Glasflasche und stecke ein Stück Stoff in den Flaschenhals. Den Stoff zündest Du an und wirfst das ganze aus sicherer Entfernung in den Kamin. Das kann man auch schön mit der ganzen Familie spielen. Das ist dann wie Hufeisenwerfen...


Schönen Gruß,

dia


Bekommen wir hier einen Reisebericht von Dir, wenn Du wieder da bist? Oder reicht es, wenn ich mir die Bild-Zeitung kaufe?


----------



## waldy (28 November 2010)

Hi,
in holland auf tankstelle 1 L kostet 0,87 Cent .

gruß waldy


----------



## IBFS (28 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Heute, 22:59



Die Zeit mag dich retten, aber generell muss ich sagen, dass das Thema langsam ausartet.

Frank


----------



## waldy (28 November 2010)

> Bekommen wir hier einen Reisebericht von Dir, wenn Du wieder da bist?


 - wenn in sendung hörst du nichts über ganze abgebrante Wald in Holand - dann alles ist Gut abgelaufen, oder ich war noch nicht auf Reise gewesen 
gruß waldy


----------



## plc_tippser (29 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand in BW Bensinkanister 20 L gesehen und damit was hat zutun gehabt ?
> gruß waldy


 
Dachte währe n Diezelkister gewesen.

Schönen Urlaub und fahr bloss nach Holland, dann weiß ich wo es sicherbleibt und denk dran, de Maiziere könnte mitlesen und dann haben wir die nächsten Flughafensperrungen.

pt


----------



## Jan (11 Februar 2011)

*Petroleum an der Tankstelle?*



waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> in holland auf tankstelle 1 L kostet 0,87 Cent .
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Seit wann gibt es Petroleum an der Tankstelle?
Ist mir neu.
Aber zusätzlich solltest du die Vorschriften beachten.

Ich würde so aus dem Stehgreif behaupten, dass es sicher kein Problem ist einen Kanister Öl, Benzin, Diesel oder Petroleum im Auto zu transportieren, aber wenn du 50 Kanister a 20 Liter transportieren willst, wird das sicher schon als Gefahrguttransport bezeichnet, und dann brauchst du ein geeignetes Fahrzeug und die Berechtigung dieses zu fahren.
Ausserdem musst du beachten, dass du nur eine bestimmte Menge Treibstoff nach Deutschland ohne weiteres einführen darfst (wenn du zurück kommst).


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - wenn in sendung hörst du nichts über ganze abgebrante Wald in Holand - dann alles ist Gut abgelaufen, oder ich war noch nicht auf Reise gewesen
> gruß waldy


Ich arbeite in Holland, also sag erst Bescheid bevor du da hin fährst.:sm16:


----------



## Verpolt (11 Februar 2011)

Ich denke Waldy hat seit Ende-November nen passenden Kanister gefunden. Auf jeden Fall isser wieder da  

Holland steht noch..... (oder liegt. Flachland  )


----------



## waldy (11 Februar 2011)

> Ich arbeite in Holland, also sag erst Bescheid bevor du da hin fährst.


 - willst du Kartofel mit nehmen , zum braten ?

Und sag mal, fährst du nach Holland nciht zufällig durch berlin vorbei ?


gruß waldy


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Und sag mal, fährst du nach Holland nciht zufällig durch berlin vorbei?


 
Klar, logisch. Er wohnt ja nur in NRW!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Februar 2011)

Das könnte ja auch *N*eutrale *R*epublik *W*estsibirien heißen...

Dann würde Berlin wieder auf dem Weg liegen. So abwegig war die Frage aus Waldys Sicht gar nicht!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------

